# How does everyone afford these bikes???



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

Sometimes I get home after riding the trails and look up the bikes of peeps I meet or see on the trail. A lot of times I almost fall out of my chair when I see the prices. 

Every day I hear about how the economy is bad, income inequality is a major problem, unemployment, etc etc, but everyone I run into on the trail seems the have a $3000-$5000 bike. wtf?

I have a relatively entry level FS bike (gt sensor expert 9r), and I thought that was a ton of money to spend on a bicycle, but then everyone I meet has bikes that cost 2-3x what mine did.

Even here on the forums there is thread after thread of "just ordered my new $4800 bike," and "yeah, I have a couple of these $1100 wheelsets, but they make a funny noise so I don't really use them." 

Maybe mtbking is a rich persons sport? I make pretty good jack, but $4000 or whatever is a lot of cash to spend all at once... people getting loans or something to buy their bikes?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

By working.


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

LOL!

Ok lets say someone makes $50,000 per year. that's like $4200 per month. after tax takehome of $2,700. So people are spending more than a whole month's takehome paycheck on one item. I guess that's why I think it sounds like a lot of money.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You look for deals like the Shimano component pricing on Ribble Bikes right now, which Jenson will match.
You collect stuff in increments over a couple seasons. 
And you have your priorities rearranged by the fun you're having.


----------



## linklight (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a $3000 bike but I have a $7000 bike rack. I bought a minivan to transport my bike to the trails because I didn't want to mess up my car. 

A friend of mine made an observation... decent bikes cost so much now, only middle aged guys can afford the bikes.


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

I want a new 27.5", can not afford it, so upgraded some components on my 3 yr old 26", and riding it again this year!


----------



## Goinslo (Sep 30, 2009)

It was 14 years of riding the same bike (1999 GT xcr1000, cracked frame) before I had to purchase a new one (Knolly Endorphin) last year. I was able to keep the costs down by sticking to the same wheel size, yes I'm sticking with the 26. I did have to get disc ready rear wheel. Also swapping drive train components over, I had 1 season old XT derailluers and the rest was XTR. Going forward I am going to start a bike fund by stashing away $20 a month and hopefully when the time comes I will have enough saved for my next ride.


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

Well, I'm at that age where the kid is done with college and on his own, no debt to speak of and The wife and I are still working our a$$es off...I gotta' blow my money on something. Most guys my age would get a Harley or a hot rod or a summer home but I'm real happy with some nice bikes so that's what I got cuz that's all I want


----------



## raven1911 (Jul 14, 2011)

I hear ya man but remember its not about what kind of bike you have. I sold my road bike to use the funds for my Superfly. I just upgraded my brakes, rotors and tires buying through Ribble. Save some as you go and enjoy the bike you have now. As you get more money you can upgrade after saving a year or two. I actually like not having the best and smoking someone on the trail that has a 2x-3x more expensive bike!


----------



## Rat Face (Apr 22, 2009)

I rationalize and make excuses. Fuzzy math helps, too. I'd be better off in the long run, money-wise, to get an $800 bike and invest the difference for retirement. We all know that. However, at my age (any age), I _need_ the exercise. A gym membership might be 65 bucks a month, $780 a year. A $2,500 bike, amortized over three years, is 834 clams a year. Only a little more per month. Less than 5 dollars. So, for about the cost of a fancy coffee every month, I can have a sweet bike. On top of that, I _know_ I won't go to the gym (I never really got into that), but I _do_ ride my bike. Therefore, I'm saving $780 a year. 
I don't see how you can afford not to.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Where I ride, the cars in the lots are modest compared to what's on the road. Myself included. I think it's about priorities.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

My wife seems to wonder how I afford it.....


----------



## Jovian (Jun 18, 2013)

Im still running an entry level bike but just like any hobby its all about prioritizing your money. Personally not having kids is saving me a A LOT of money. That money then goes into my hobbies.

But you could save anywhere, not getting a fancy car, making your own meals at home, not going crazy during birthdays/Christmas or not traveling/vacationing often.


----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

I will admit that some of these offers that shops have to finance a new bike is really tempting. My bike is fine, just older. Everyone around me seems to be on a new bike, and I wanna keep up with the Jones's. But I finally just got myself out of a bad financial rut, so I imagine the financing is a bad idea, as tempting as it is.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

I buy the bike 2nd hand after the first owner realizes s/he can't justify owning it and sells it at a large discount.


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

Good points all. 

I'm not complaining about my bike vs the others' or anything. I really want to get good riding before I consider buying a top shelf bike.

It's just hard to believe all the crap on the radio about how bad our economy is when so many people can obviously afford high end gear.

more power too everyone, I say!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I was going to buy a $6,000 car. I bought a $1000 car instead. Guess what I have in my pocket?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Trail Ninja said:


> I was going to buy a $6,000 car. I bought a $1000 car instead. Guess what I have in my pocket?


Your hand?


----------



## 9iron (Jan 25, 2013)

I ride the wheels off current bike while saving up for the next. Seems to work so far.


----------



## Ineedmorecowbell (Jun 16, 2010)

I sold a kidney. Hope I don't crash


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

tysonnemb said:


> I will admit that some of these offers that shops have to finance a new bike is really tempting. My bike is fine, just older. Everyone around me seems to be on a new bike, and I wanna keep up with the Jones's. But I finally just got myself out of a bad financial rut, so I imagine the financing is a bad idea, as tempting as it is.


There's nothing at all wrong with the bike you have now.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Trail Ninja said:


> I was going to buy a $6,000 car. I bought a $1000 car instead. Guess what I have in my pocket?


The ring?


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, for me, mountain biking is pretty much all I spend money on...other than vacations so it's not hard for me to justify the $$ in my own head. When I want something, I usually pay fro it with a credit card and then immediately transfer it to another to get 0% interest for a year. I then pay it off before the year is up.

I usually buy new by getting various parts all over the internet....brakes from Comp Cyclist, drivetrain off ebay, wheels from out of state builder to avoid taxes (you get the idea). I then build up the bike. A $9000 bike can usually be built for $6500 that way. In mid-2013, I also bought my first used bike. Some road racer wanted to try MTB racing and that didn't go well so he wanted to sell the bike....and I scored!!


----------



## padrefan1982 (Mar 2, 2005)

ddprocter said:


> I think it's about priorities.


This. My wife and I:

don't spend a lot on clothing 
don't have cable TV 
eat at home most of the time
don't upgrade cars

This allows us to have four or five bike in the garage (plus two push bikes for the twins) and budget for awesome trips (I'm going to Nepal with bike next year with Sacred Rides)

You spend your money on what's important to you. For our family, my wife awesomely lets me spend money on bikes, we go on vacations frequently, tithe to our church, and put money into kids's college fund and pay for their preschool.


----------



## raven1911 (Jul 14, 2011)

L8APXR said:


> Good points all.
> 
> It's just hard to believe all the crap on the radio about how bad our economy is when so many people can obviously afford high end gear.


Its the Obamabike! Free giveaway!! LOL


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I can't afford my bikes...but I bought them anyways...lol...I don't ride $3000+ bikes though. My road bike is close, paid $2400ish for it but I also sold stuff to get the money...an old bike, a camera, a bike frame...and a little from my tax return. My mountain I built and cost slightly less I'd guess...never tallied up the parts. Anyways, I work 40+ hours a week. Make sure the bills are paid, kids are fed and clothed, roof over our head. After that, what's left is mine to spend...I should be saving truthfully, but what fun is that.


----------



## kabayan (Oct 25, 2004)

Upgraditis. It's highly contagious. If you have to handle your friend's bikes, wash your hands after.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Trail Ninja said:


> I was going to buy a $6,000 car. I bought a $1000 car instead. Guess what I have in my pocket?


A hole?


----------



## Thor29 (May 12, 2005)

Here's how I can afford to own 6 nice bikes (not all mountain bikes) - I have zero debt, low cost of living (share a tiny apartment with a roommate), and no kids. I also build my own bikes. That means they cost more but not all at once. Instead of dropping $3-5K on a new bike, I buy a new frame, swap parts, and slowly upgrade components. 

But if you really want to scratch your head until it bleeds, come visit the San Francisco Bay Area and try to figure out how not only can people afford super expensive mountain bikes, but they also drive $80,000 cars and live in million dollar houses. It's nuts. I know Silicon Valley tech people make some decent money, but c'mon, there can't be that many of them.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Trail Ninja, quite playing with that thing.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Ramen, lots and lots of Ramen.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't think the vast majority of impoverished Americans are MTB'ing, and I also think our government blows poverty out of proportion...

Won't ever buy a crazy expensive bike as I am too picky about parts. Yeah, you get a great deal purchasing as a whole bike, but I never want all components from a single group, so I buy the bottom model of the frame I want, then swap out components until I am comfortable. I find I can do more with less this way, and I save by purchasing out of production parts when I can. I started at $700 with my current F5, up to about $1800 spent if you don't count value of parts removed. Bike has a value of about $2400 as is.

For my boys, I've found some killer Craigslist deals. Scored a one year old third tier component Trek 4300 with two small scratches and a rusted chain. Husband bought for wife, wife wasn't a rider, saw the city part a handful of times, put away wet. The boy that got that one for his birthday thinks it was a new bike. Shops had it for $800, picked it up for $280.

Even though this is a cheap ride by some people's expectations, I still do the math to satisfy my investment payoff curiousity. For the F5, I'm at $600/year. For my Cannondale R600, on which I've spent nearly $1800 since purchased, I'm at $81.82/year.

I have done all the work on all my cars, including changing clutch packs, engine bearings, valve shim adjustments, whatever, and I spend over $500/year average on each one just to keep them in good running condition. If I didn't ride the bike so much, my mileage would double, and so would the cost of ownership. You've got justification right there if you commute.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Try wake boarding, and decide you like it. Then price boats, trailers, a truck to haul it, and a new house with a big yard and a garage. Bikes seem cheap now.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Single, no kids, brown bag lunches. $1000 car. Oops just bought a $26k car so that doesn't apply anymore!


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Donating plasma.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

As others have said, it's about priorities. I could probably afford to live in a bigger, nicer house and drive fancier cars, but what I have are nice and do what they are supposed to. This leaves me money to spend on bikes, and I consider riding bikes to be health care, both physical and mental. The two strategies I also use are to work closely with and ride for a local bike shop, which helps a little on bike costs, and also be aware of how much bike you really need- a carbon Superfly would be nice, but an alloy one is likely just as fast for most non-pro racers. This also allows me to have more than one bike- you can buy a fat bike, a cross bike and a 29er, each about $1500, for the price of one carbon fiber race bike.


----------



## dave_f (Mar 11, 2004)

Been asking myself the same question. I'd assumed that people are talking about what they'd like to have and buying price-performance, but reading through the replies sound like a lot of people are willing to save on food to buy that 11-speed carbon fiber wonderbike enduroracr.

Is the general consensus that these bikes are worth it?

I personally think there is more technology in a hard disk drive you can buy for $50, and price/performance wise a Honda CBR600RR has a lot more going for it than a Santa Cruz Bronson for the same price tag.

But if most of you think that these bikes are worth the asking price, I guess I'm part of the minority, and it's time to find another sport.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Work all your life............*

I retired early almost three years ago.

Army pension buys toys. Civilian pension, social security and 40 years of saving buys everything else.

You want advice? No? You're getting it anyway.

If you can't pay cash for something (house excluded) you can't afford it. Debt will suck the life out of anyone.

Buy an expensive bike and keep it for a decade then your hypothetical cost is not 30 days pay but more like 3 days pay. My expensive bikes are 12, 9 and 8 years old.

Learn that a cheap bike is just as much fun as an expensive one and probably 90% as good. It just weighs a little more


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

Priorities... and good paid job  I admit I (and my wife) spend whole lot of money on sport... and traveling. I'm hearing all the time from friends and coworkers how can I get new bike, how can I spend some 30 days on alpine skis and another 30-40 on xc skis every winter, how can we travel so much etc. But we buy car we can afford, not some huge, 5 times more expensive BMW. We don't smoke, we go out drinking or/and eating very rarely etc. So you just spend money on different things. Count how much pack or two of cigarettes a day, and 3 or 4 beers a day cost.... every day in year. And soon you realize, 5000eur worth bike is not even all that expensive 
PS: And I don't have 5000eur bike, just some 2500eur


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

You sell a Kidney. 

But yes, I agree with the above. Pay cash for everything except a house (unless of course you got it like that). This even includes a car. 

Most importantly you stop trying to keep up with the Jones's. The Jones's are probably swimming in debt, working extra shifts trying to pay it off, stressing over life and not having half as much fun on their bike that costs twice as much money.


----------



## asmolow (Oct 26, 2009)

dave_f said:


> Been asking myself the same question. I'd assumed that people are talking about what they'd like to have and buying price-performance, but reading through the replies sound like a lot of people are willing to save on food to buy that 11-speed carbon fiber wonderbike enduroracr.
> 
> Is the general consensus that these bikes are worth it?
> 
> ...


You are not thinking in terms of economies of scale. It's not like bike companies are making huge profit margins on bikes. There are a lot of development/labor/manufacturing costs associated with building bikes, and it's not like there are hundreds of thousands of people lining up to buy them. Also keep in mind that the industry is pretty competitive with all the different brands, which should keep pricing in check.

We live in a capitalistic country, any business is going to price their items as low as possible to make them affordable to as many people as possible, but still high enough to cover costs and allow reinvestment into their business while remaining competitive.

Comparing mountain bikes to hard disks or a motorcycle is not the same .. those are sold in much higher quantities with lower margins, and the development/manufacturing costs are spread out over longer time period and multiple product lines.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

stay out of the bike shops
don't do demo rides, i rode a pivot m5.7 carbon last week and now i'm screwed 5600 bux, ouch


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Trail Ninja said:


> I was going to buy a $6,000 car. I bought a $1000 car instead. Guess what I have in my pocket?


Preciouses?


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

To the OP...How old are you?

This "how can they afford something nice but I can't" attitude is childish. You'd be amazed at how far $50k a year can go if you choose to life a responsible lifestyle. Stay away from credit as much as possible. When you use it, pay it off as quickly as possible. 

Any money I spend on outdoor activities is considered an investment for me. Not in the products I buy but for my personal well being. I could never put a price tag on spending time in the outdoors with my friends and family. 

One other thing I learned from a buddy of mine years ago was, buy quality now and enjoy it for a long time. If you buy cheap you will find yourself continuing to replace/repair/tweaking cheap parts over and over again. My last big expense was over a year ago when I built my FS 29er. I haven't spend any money on the bike since. Unless something breaks I don't anticipate spending any money on it any time soon. 

But if that's all you can afford then take care of it to the best of your ability and be proud of it. I have a buddy of mine who has 6yrs on his entry level hardtail. He's definitely got his monies worth. He's also ready to upgrade to a better bike now that he's been in the sport for a while. Been saving for a few years and we are on the hunt.

Life is all about priorities. I've made it my priority to have an active lifestyle and am willing to spend the coin (without getting into debt) on whatever it takes to make that happen. I'm now at the age where I want to start traveling to experience the outdoors in other states.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> To the OP...How old are you?
> 
> This "how can they afford something nice but I can't" attitude is childish. You'd be amazed at how far $50k a year can go if you choose to life a responsible lifestyle. Stay away from credit as much as possible. When you use it, pay it off as quickly as possible.
> 
> ...


This.

Most of the guys I ride with are young, or solidly middle aged. They either work in a shop, and get deals so they can have a nice ride, or make decent money.

I'm young, but I do well, however most of my cash goes to getting out of school debt. I have a couple 2-3K bikes, but only spent ~1.5K on them. Its all about priorities, I dont party, drink, video game, or most things young guys sink money into.

Also, biking is my only hobby, I work, and I ride. Thats it. Upgraditis is expensive though, I am starting to outgrow it, however I am outriding my bike now, and need something bigger. So an upgrade next season is due for sure.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> Life is all about priorities. I've made it my priority to have an active lifestyle and am willing to spend the coin (without getting into debt) on whatever it takes to make that happen.


Agree with this but if my active lifestyle interferes with my financial situation the lifestyle takes the back seat. I don't have many bikes, they are not the more expensive, they don't have the latest and greatest parts but they help me exercise and escape real life for a while and to me that is what this is all about.

Upgradeditis is another story, it can be dangerous if not kept in check.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I buy a 3500$ bike instead of the 8000$ bike I truly desire.

It is about choices.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Graduate school and dedication to a career has its benefits!

Seriously, most outdoor sports are either upper middle class activities, or enjoyed by those who literally focus all their resources into the sport (I've known lots of skiiers and bikers who literally spend all their money on gear and lift passes). Same with golf, boating, atvs, whatever. I bet you'll find a lot more white collar types with college degrees and such out on the trails than you'll find blue-collar construction workers. Most of the upper middle class people I know have a few outdoor hobbies. Can't say the same for practically any of the blue-collar types I know.


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

natrat said:


> stay out of the bike shops
> don't do demo rides, i rode a pivot m5.7 carbon last week and now i'm screwed 5600 bux, ouch


yes, trips to the bike shop always end up expensive...


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Tystevens said:


> Graduate school and dedication to a career has its benefits!
> 
> Seriously, most outdoor sports are either upper middle class activities, or enjoyed by those who literally focus all their resources into the sport (I've known lots of skiiers and bikers who literally spend all their money on gear and lift passes). Same with golf, boating, atvs, whatever. I bet you'll find a lot more white collar types with college degrees and such out on the trails than you'll find blue-collar construction workers. Most of the upper middle class people I know have a few outdoor hobbies. Can't say the same for practically any of the blue-collar types I know.


This is somewhat true but doesn't have to be. I know that my kids can be turds when it comes to having older/used stuff. It's beneath them for some reason. Now that they are teenagers I've since cut them off from anything excessive and if they want it...they have to work for it. Both my kids have jobs now and it's a hoot watching them try to budget.

I bought my first MTN bike 3yrs ago in 2011. It was a used 2007 bike with upgraded parts. I make good money and still shop at garage sales and thrift stores.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

Build the bike yourself bit by bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> To the OP...How old are you?
> 
> This "how can they afford something nice but I can't" attitude is childish. You'd be amazed at how far $50k a year can go if you choose to life a responsible lifestyle. Stay away from credit as much as possible. When you use it, pay it off as quickly as possible.


Well, since this seems to have become about me, and not riders in general I suppose I'll answer. I am in my late thirties. My wife and I both work and we are not financially constrained. We pay cash for cars, house and vacation home.

The question really wasn't about me. even if I made $10 million per year, I would still think that spending $4000 on a bike is a lot, and I wasn't aware that that is well within the reach of the average trail rider/forum poster.

Clearly I was wrong, and now I have a new perspective on all that.


----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

Hawg said:


> There's nothing at all wrong with the bike you have now.


Thanks. Yeah one things for sure, you can't kill it.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

My Santa Cruz would probably cost 8 or 10k if I walked into a store and bought it, but I didn't. I have not purchased a complete bike since 1994. What I do is buy a nice frame that is on sale and then transfer all my old parts over. Then over time I upgrade the parts as I see great deals. This allows me to build a nice bike at a reasonable price. Then I ride that bike for several years while saving for a new frame and then start the process over again.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

L8APXR said:


> Well, since this seems to have become about me, and not riders in general I suppose I'll answer. I am in my late thirties. My wife and I both work and we are not financially constrained. We pay cash for cars, house and vacation home.
> 
> The question really wasn't about me. even if I made $10 million per year, I would still think that spending $4000 on a bike is a lot, and I wasn't aware that that is well within the reach of the average trail rider/forum poster.
> 
> Clearly I was wrong, and now I have a new perspective on all that.


Well there you go. It's all about perspective. I have buddies who feel the same way but will spend $200 a night each weekend eating and buying shots and drinking. They'd rather sleep in Saturday/Sunday morning hung over while I'm out living life. I don't judge them. In fact I partake from time to time. We just don't see eye to eye on what "living" really is. They will talk about the restaurants/bars they've hit and I'll tell them about the new city/state or trails I've been on.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Tystevens said:


> Seriously, most outdoor sports are either upper middle class activities, or enjoyed by those who literally focus all their resources into the sport (I've known lots of skiiers and bikers who literally spend all their money on gear and lift passes). Same with golf, boating, atvs, whatever. I bet you'll find a lot more white collar types with college degrees and such out on the trails than you'll find blue-collar construction workers. Most of the upper middle class people I know have a few outdoor hobbies. Can't say the same for practically any of the blue-collar types I know.


I would consider myself middle or low middle class and I'm able to snowboard, road ride, mountain bike and golf within reason, don't have any club memberships or season lift passes but look for deals so I can play outside and don't break the bank, most of my income goes into mortgage, living expenses and kids college.

Last year only played 2 rounds of golf and this winter only boarded 7 times, need to do as much as I can with my limited amount of spending money so for next winter may go into snowshoeing and xc skiing to be able to save on passes but staying active.


----------



## Hazerd Hownd (May 7, 2010)

Try having kids & then see where your priorities land. I've got four now. None in college yet, but that's right around the corner. My bike is 15 yrs old & amazingly still going strong for an aluminum FS rig. It's not a sweet new carbon 29/27.5er with all the b's & w's. It's a 26er with some upgrades I've pieced together over time. Just got a newer used fork for it off ebay. It gets me around.

About 10 yrs ago I did build up a nice ti hardtail for racing when I was more into that part of the sport, when I was still single. I've since sold it to pay off some bills. It was fun, but it wasn't very forgiving on my back later on. So I dug out the old FS & threw some more money at it.

Believe me, I come on this site & just drool over the choices you lucky ones have made. I don't know what a sweet new FS rig in a better wheel size feels like & probably won't anytime soon. Kids made that decision for me & I wouldn't change that for the world. So my take is you don't "need" a new pricey ride. Yeah it would be nice, but I can still get out on 'ol Betsy & have some fun. Just watch out for me cuz I am SLOW!


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Hazerd Hownd said:


> Try having kids & then see where your priorities land. I've got four now. None in college yet, but that's right around the corner. My bike is 15 yrs old & amazingly still going strong for an aluminum FS rig. It's not a sweet new carbon 29/27.5er with all the b's & w's. It's a 26er with some upgrades I've pieced together over time. Just got a newer used fork for it off ebay. It gets me around.
> 
> About 10 yrs ago I did build up a nice ti hardtail for racing when I was more into that part of the sport, when I was still single. I've since sold it to pay off some bills. It was fun, but it wasn't very forgiving on my back later on. So I dug out the old FS & threw some more money at it.
> 
> Believe me, I come on this site & just drool over the choices you lucky ones have made. I don't know what a sweet new FS rig in a better wheel size feels like & probably won't anytime soon. Kids made that decision for me & I wouldn't change that for the world. So my take is you don't "need" a new pricey ride. Yeah it would be nice, but I can still get out on 'ol Betsy & have some fun. Just watch out for me cuz I am SLOW!


Sounds like having a family WAS your priority. You've obviously accepted it and are happy. Kudos to you bro.

My wife didn't work for the first nine years we were married. WE chose for her to stay home with the kids and sacrificed a lot to make it happen. We watched our friends get better cars, houses etc while we made due for the sake of our family.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> My wife didn't work for the first nine years we were married. WE chose for her to stay home with the kids and sacrificed a lot to make it happen. We watched our friends get better cars, houses etc while we made due for the sake of our family.


Amen, we did the same when our second was born; after 17 years of being an at home mom she just returned to the workforce and that gives us a much needed breathing room.


----------



## Hazerd Hownd (May 7, 2010)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> Sounds like having a family WAS your priority. You've obviously accepted it and are happy. Kudos to you bro.
> 
> My wife didn't work for the first nine years we were married. WE chose for her to stay home with the kids and sacrificed a lot to make it happen. We watched our friends get better cars, houses etc while we made due for the sake of our family.


Sounds like we're basically in the same boat. Raising a family is truly awesome & one of the hardest things to do. There's a lot of compromise & everyone doesn't always get what they want, but we're getting by. I'm actually glad we're not filthy rich. It keeps us honest & makes us really work hard for what we have. If there's one thing I'd like to pass on to the kids it's that most things aren't just given to you & you gotta want it & really work for it. That's how you appreciate the things you have more & don't get spoiled rotten.

Having a 15, 13, 10 & 1.5 (oops) yr old does make you think first before blowing a huge wad of cash on a new ride. It's definitely not in the cards for me right now, so I'm living vicariously through you guys! At least I still have the ability to get out there & do it, just not on anything fancy & new.

I think the price of bikes has remained "relatively" the same compared to when I bought new 10 yrs ago. There are definitely more choices of "expensive" bikes out there now. The technology is leaps & bounds ahead too & that's one of the reasons why they cost so much. The prices will, of course, drop as the market gets flooded with new offerings & different wheel sizes. But there will always be the "next best thing" out there costing the big bucks that will spur new threads on this forum & I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## mizzaboom (Jun 2, 2010)

I spent three years saving for my bike. I put away at least $20 every week and whenever I had extra cash that is where it went. It was a mission that I rarely, if ever, wavered from because I wanted it badly. The stoke started to pile up as I started to see the savings pile up and then it was almost like an addiction. 

Then I sold my old hardtail for $300 on CL the last winter before buying my 2011 Trance X1, brand new, last spring. That was the other part I feel was a good idea -- seeking out older models that had been sitting in a shop for a while. I ended up getting a $3800 ride for $2600 when all was said and done. 

There is no way I could have just gone and dropped that much money without saving and I wasn't about to use credit.


----------



## Dirt_Shirt (Mar 15, 2014)

I just write the damn check and get it over with. Once you get rolling, you say ahhhhh, money well spent in health and mental soothing. 

4,000 gets you a great bike and it also gets you fitness and mental stability....thats the way I look at it. The later two are priceless.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Go to college and study a lot, work hard, live below your means, commit to your financial future every day and make choices accordingly. After a while, you will find that a $10,000 bike, while an unnecessary extravagance, is something you can buy and not think twice about. I ride an expensive bike, and every time I'm out, I think what a nice ride it is. Worth every penny, and I'm glad I have enough pennies to be able to buy things like it.


----------



## Goldberm (Oct 4, 2013)

Dirt_Shirt said:


> I just write the damn check and get it over with. Once you get rolling, you say ahhhhh, money well spent in health and mental soothing.
> 
> 4,000 gets you a great bike and it also gets you fitness and mental stability....thats the way I look at it. The later two are priceless.


^^ I agree with this.

In my case, I changed hobbies after I discovered biking and sold a motorcycle that I stopped riding. I was left with a $10,000 budget. I spent about $5000 on an awesome MTB that wouldn't need upgrading for a long while. I agreed with my wife to spend the other $5000 to buy a minivan. Great deal for everyone.

It's been said numerous times already&#8230;.Priorities. That's your answer. No activity/item/entertainment experience provides as much value to my overall enjoyment of life as mountain biking. It has become a priority.


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

I also notice many nice bikes where I ride. 

I often ride weekday eves. Probably more 'dedicated/regular' riders are out at that time and more occasional/recreational riders seen on the weekend?

Regardless, as long as the bike is being ridden as often as the owner wants, its a good investment. Of all things we 'consume', sports gear (that actually gets used) is usually a positive thing to spend money on.

As long as you budget for it, have at it.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

price is relative...

it all depends on how much you want it ^^

my kona process came up in a 50% off sale, I just had to get it ;-P

and managed to convince her in doors as well...

i.e. put on 15kg of weight... loose it on a 29er HT (basic model) and get rewarded with new steed!! 

PS - I have to keep weight off though or it's getting listed for sale...
no worries I enjoy riding it & am still loosing weight!!


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

I think there's a point of diminishing return mentally. One of my buddies can afford anything he wants. He bought a killer daddy carbon bike and never rides it because he's afraid to mess it up. That's a total waste IMHO.

It's important to remember to shop smart. Retail, for the most part, is for suckers. Let someone else buy it new, get tired of it and then sell it for much less.


----------



## Ironbar81 (Mar 22, 2014)

How does anybody afford anything that they want? 
They either have the money and they buy it, save the money and they buy it, sell something that they used to want but don't anymore and they buy it, or put themselves in debt and they buy it. 
Same sh1t, different want.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Don't overlook the fact that there are just people who have money that mountain bike. I have a friend who is a doctor and his wife is some VP of financial firm. Combined, they have a very healthy income. I told him to go get a bike so that he can go riding with me and really just to keep in shape. I thought he'd go buy some used bike from CL or something, but he ended up getting a brand new BMC Trailfox. When it was all said and done, he probably shelled out $5000 just to start riding (shorts, helmet, gloves, tools and other accessories). I'm sure he's not the only one out there either. There are a lot of doctors, lawyers, financial gurus and just plain rich f-ers that just happen to mountain bike. People like me? I just charge it on my credit card. LOL


----------



## mikodipo (May 20, 2009)

Be smart about how to spend your money. I don't agree with the whole "pay cash for everything, except for a house" because if you did, you wouldn't even have credit to be able to qualify for a loan!

The bottom line is knowing how to manage and spend your money.

Here are some ways you can spread your money out on large purchases to make room for bike purchases:

1) if you are good about paying off your credit cards and can afford another, you can time a large purchase with a new credit card that has 0% interest for a year. Since I charge everything and pay it all off every month, this is easy for me to do. It's an easy way to increase your credit as long as you can afford to pay it off. Again, it's being financially mature and knowing when to stop.
2) You can often buy brand new cars with 0% financing for 60 months. you probably won't qualify if you pay everything in cash and don't have credit though 
3) Eat in as much as you can.
4) Stay away from forums... they make you spend money on things you think you need.
5) buy a 26er. No one wants them and you can get awesome carbon bikes with great components for cheap.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I got two words for you.

Generous sponsors.

No way I'm riding what I'm riding otherwise.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Save up money somewhere. When you have enough saved, buy a bike.
That is what I did, then I spent money here and there on upgrades over time.


----------



## Hazerd Hownd (May 7, 2010)

Repack Rider said:


> I got two words for you.
> 
> Generous sponsors.
> 
> No way I'm riding what I'm riding otherwise.


Hey we're not all legendary around here you know. Most of us scrub gotta pay for stuff.


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

I believe I have a few nice bikes, truly not as nice as some on here but I like to upgrade piece by piece based on what I find on ebay or craigslist or even just some of the internet sits.


----------



## KTMwoodsrider (Dec 1, 2012)

It appears that their are two ways to live your life. On a budget, managing your money wisely, sacrificing and living below your income level. Or full on debt building, credit card maxing and loan living. I am the first of the two ways. However, I have friends that choose to live the other way. 

The original question was...How do people afford these expensive bikes. The simple answer is some do and some don't. The ironic part is nobody really needs these expensive bike except for pro racers. I don't need to live in the house that I currently reside. I can afford and like it but could easily downgrade to a smaller house and pay cash for it. The american way is get what we want now worry about paying for it later. Or I got the cash and I just want it but could never use it to its full potential. Myself and most people rationalize or justify there wants vs looking at as a do I need this X product. Its the way of the world now!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My 29er fully is 5 years old. Bought it new, took good care of it. Just built my fatty up piece by piece. Have a 29+ frame and a Salsa Spearfish frame both waiting for parts to be built up. I got kids. My bikes get built in between their builds, especially my youngest. He keeps outgrowing bikes. 
I build my own wheels and I build for a shop. That money goes toward more parts. 
Also just traded a vacuum cleaner for an old Fuji road bike.


----------



## Rachid (Feb 6, 2007)

I have 3 X 5000 bikes. The wife got a new Mercedes Wagon this year. Seemed fair.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Their giving away bikes and parts in Off Camber, check it out.


----------



## dave_f (Mar 11, 2004)

L8APXR said:


> The question really wasn't about me. even if I made $10 million per year, I would still think that spending $4000 on a bike is a lot, and I wasn't aware that that is well within the reach of the average trail rider/forum poster.
> 
> Clearly I was wrong, and now I have a new perspective on all that.


That's what I'm getting out of the discussion as well. I guess I'll move my mental ranking for mountainbiking up to spot #3, just behind the road bike crowd (similar expenditures for technology that is basically the same as in the '50s) and ladies' shoes (hard to beat for the difference between material/labor cost and retail price)


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

L8APXR said:


> The question really wasn't about me. even if I made $10 million per year, I would still think that spending $4000 on a bike is a lot


A pair of skis is a thousand ez and they last 2 or 3 years, my dog just dropped 3k at the vet, it costs almost a hundred bucks to fill my truck with gas etc etc. If other priorities are lower on the list it's pretty ez to rationalize spending on a bike as it's an investment in health and typically lasts at least 5 years. But yea 4 or 5 k is one thing but 6 or 7 makes me pause.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Hazerd Hownd said:


> Hey we're not all legendary around here you know. Most of us scrub gotta pay for stuff.


I paid for my stuff a long time ago. It's just now catching up.


----------



## Ineedmorecowbell (Jun 16, 2010)

My wife and I both work no kids. Paid cash for all of our vehicles only big bill is mortgage payment. When it's time for a new bike I sell the old one in the fall. That usually gets me enough for new frame and fork. Build it up piece by piece over the winter. Brand new bike ready for spring


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I bought a Trek Remedy in 2009 for $1700.

I have upgraded the parts over the years as needed and now have top of the line parts on it.

Last weekend, the frame cracked. I have a lifetime warranty, I get brand new bike for free.

I don't see how this is an expensive hobby. Try racing cars or boats if you want to waste some serious cash.


----------



## jjthewhale (Mar 7, 2013)

Could be age related. One generation makes a certain amount of money, but their younger replacements will undoubtedly be making a lot less for the same job. I hear your frustration. It also exists in surfing. Seeing beginners with brand new Rusty's can be pretty deflating (until you watch then surf lol!!!)


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*What he said*



freakybro said:


> Go to college and study a lot, work hard, live below your means, commit to your financial future every day and make choices accordingly. After a while, you will find that a $10,000 bike, while an unnecessary extravagance, is something you can buy and not think twice about. I ride an expensive bike, and every time I'm out, I think what a nice ride it is. Worth every penny, and I'm glad I have enough pennies to be able to buy things like it.


Good education = good job. Work hard and think carefully about what you spend your money on. I have a $10,000 bike and a $4,000 backup bike. The $10,000 bike is worth every penny to me.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Dirt_Shirt said:


> I just write the damn check and get it over with. Once you get rolling, you say ahhhhh, money well spent in health and mental soothing.
> 
> 4,000 gets you a great bike and it also gets you fitness and mental stability....thats the way I look at it. The later two are priceless.


Exactly. Bikes are about the only thing I enjoy spending money on. On the other hand while I could afford a $10,000 bike that seems excessive.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

In 2010, made initial investment of 3k into a Spez FSR. Then got a job at a bike shop. 

Sold the FSR after a year, bought a full XT Remedy with proceeds at EP price. 

Sold the Remedy after a year and was able to buy a Carbon FSR W/full XO with the proceeds 
Of that sale. 

Same pattern for next two bikes: Tallboy LTc , then carbon Tallboy 2 with carbon rovals. 

Started with that 3k bike and ended with a bike worth close to 7k.

I did have to kick in about $200 for the Remedy.


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

I drive a beater car, no cable, old computer, live in a little rented room, next to nothing in the bank.

I have 4 bikes that are most of my net worth. Its not sustainable and I dont expect it to be. My fiance is entirely supportive of me getting some of this out of my system. I'll be spending several grand and 10 day driving a rented van across the county to visit different locations in AZ and UT. 

Are there more "responsible" things for me to do with the money and time? Sure. Is there any fun in always doing the "responsible" thing? No. 

The bottom line is you will make the investment of time and money into the things that you are passionate about. For me thats having the right tool for the job at hand. Just so happens those tools can get expensive.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

I work for myself, and really don't make squat at the end of the day, but I am happy, fulfilled, and get by. I drive a car I paid $2300 for and my bike is comparable. I also play music (another expensive hobby for the uninitiated) and have over one years income for my household (2 people) invested in various musical equipment. I live in a 3 bedroom house with no kids, a dog and wife. I do a fair amount of bartering for anyone willing. All my bills are paid, and I never buy anything on credit. The bike, and car I'll use for about 10 years or until they die, the musical equipment will be used forever or until they die beyond repair or are traded off, except for the few things that become outdated such as digital equipment.

We don't drink, don't buy fancy clothes, no tv or movies, no video games. Don't wish to keep up with the Jones' or get a new phone every year. Vacations are rare, but leisure and recreation time is frequent in small doses. We spend our money on essentials not appearances. Natural beauty trumps all so no biochemical processes or huge salon bills just to make you look ridiculous. A small collection of cosmetics for light use during special applications is all that is required. (Stage makeup not included, the little lady is also of the thespian variety).
My wife utilizes digital photography and video in her art, so I saved up and got her a nice DSLR this past year. I had to scrimp, go longer between string changes, patch a tube more times than I should, ride the closest trail vs. driving 40 miles to the trailhead even though I enjoy it more, cut my own hair..., but for her birthday she got a nice T3i and bag and grip and extra batteries and SD cards and tripod.

So I guess the moral of the story is, just cause someone is on a $2k bike (I am) do not assume they are affluent (I am NOT). Everything I have ever spent money on actually allows me to DO something, whether it's ride a trail, write a song, or build a guitar. I entertain myself, therefore I am swindled out of much less money than advertisers would prefer.


----------



## stygz1 (Nov 21, 2011)

I thought I had an expensive bike until I went to some trail heads in the Atlanta area. We were riding with a guy who had a Santa Cruz Bronson with Enve wheels. I get home and see the bike in one of my bike mags and see it was almost $10k!. 

As for me I gave up motorcycle riding along with myself and wife earn about 50k a year each and fully fund matched 401k's.....so that leaves little for the wife to complain about We have one child and zero cc debt. Along with a modest house payment / balance. We are not middle aged either, early 30's. And yes I am in the market for another new bike.....sorry


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

no tv 
no crappy smartphone
no crappy kids


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

A lot of folks make more than 50k a year....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## juan_speeder (May 11, 2008)

Far more expensive hobbies exist. I bet it cost $5k+/yr just for a place to park each one of those boats.

Bikes are cheap by comparison.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

southern californians are ridiculous. You have all these people riding 5K full suspension bikes for glorified fire roads.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

TiGeo said:


> A lot of folks make more than 50k a year....


Some of us significantly less though but we scrape together to fund our habit.

I rarely go out to eat, I don't have to (nor want) the latest car, keep my living expenses low (although I lucked in to a really nice place for cheap), etc. Then when it comes to buying a bike, I look for a deal. I don't have to have the latest model because I realize that this years new releases will be next years close outs. I also now that having a high dollar cafe brand is not going to make me a better rider than a more common brand that is deeply discounted at the end of the year.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

goodmojo said:


> southern californians are ridiculous. You have all these people riding 5K full suspension bikes for glorified fire roads.


Maybe they can only afford one bike, and they like to travel to more difficult terrain and have the appropriate bike. So they make do...


----------



## Elfbkr50 (Jan 10, 2006)

I grew up poor as hell, biking was the only thing I could afford to do. Once I had a little bmx bike, the world was mine to explore. Growing up still poor as hell I had to mow lawns and shovel driveways for a summer and two winters to make $200 to buy my first mountain bike. A specialized hard rock. I rode that thing everywhere through high school and into college until the frame cracked. Every ride was free. I have a stable full of expensive bikes now, and still paying off college 13 years later. Having fun in life was my priority after not having it so fun growing up, so that's my answer. It is an interesting thread though. Great question. My wife is pretty rad, and just makes fun of me for blowing all my spare change on bike things and bike trips. I wonder what else I'd be doing without a bike. Some crack perhaps.


----------



## carguy4471 (Nov 24, 2010)

I loved how my bike came together:

Found a last years model bike during the winter, put it on layaway and payed for it over the winter. Got one with entry level fork and wheels but with hydro discs.

Upgraded the fork to a fox and wheels to stans a year later. $1k ($1.5k if buying current model year) bike to start. It's the equivalent of a $2.2k bike now. It's not carbon but it has quality hydro disks, stans wheels, fox fork. Oh, and I put shimano clipless pedals on.

It's the nicest rockhopper I've ever seen and I get many comments on it from guys riding $3k plus bikes at the trails. With a few upgrades, an entry level bike can be taken up a few rungs on the ladder and garner the respect of those that can afford top dollar bikes. I'm hoping someday I can save and get myself a nice carbon fsb but for now, my little rockhopper is pretty killer.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Love reading these replies. This thread could be summed up pretty simply. 

#firstworldproblems
/thread


----------



## NoahPhillips (Jan 19, 2014)

Trail Ninja said:


> I was going to buy a $6,000 car. I bought a $1000 car instead. Guess what I have in my pocket?


A fine looking woman with a digger?


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

juan_speeder said:


> Far more expensive hobbies exist. I bet it cost $5k+/yr just for a place to park each one of those boats.
> 
> Bikes are cheap by comparison.


I got a buddy in SO FL with a 'medium' sized deep sea fishing rig. He drops $500 in fuel 2x per week in high season. That's JUST fuel.

And a good quality call girl is 3-5k per night...

Boats and ho's are much more expensive than bikes...


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

there is a big income gap on the trail. theres' been a golfication of the mtbing and it's kind of awesome. Let people spend the money to drive RnD and just enjoy riding. I'll ride the tech that's 1.5 years older and cost 1/4 as much. I could walk in to a store and buy a $10k bike cash, but I won't as a value buyer. I know it won't add to my riding experience very much. Easy cash won't make up for the hardwork. It's the training and dedication of the rider, not the bike. 

just an example of trickle down. the 2012 slx brakes $112 /set shipped is a huge step up in engineering and performance than older XTR brakes. Don't fall for the marketing and bling, especially if you can't afford it.

I rather spend my $$ on investments or savings.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

TheRage43 said:


> And a good quality call girl is 3-5k per night...
> .


exactly, and you cant have hookers without good blow and that's not cheap. It all adds up, good thing i love my bike


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Owning expensive bikes is all about allocation of scarce resources.

Live in cardboard box and sustain life by consuming PB&J's. Keep things simple.*


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

L8APXR said:


> How does everyone afford these bikes???


How old are you? How do you earn a living? What kind of savings do you have?

Bottom line is that everyone has a different situation so your question is largely pointless.

I'm likely old by your standards and I own many other things that are far more costly than my bikes. I saved, worked and reached the point in my life where I can do what I want.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> *Owning expensive bikes is all about allocation of scarce resources.
> 
> Live in cardboard box and sustain life by consuming PB&J's. Keep things simple.*


PB&J's may get you into a 3K bike but if you want to really get into carbon frames and wheels then you need to switch to Top Ramen baby...!!!


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

This answer could change down the road, but.... hard work every single day, my wife does the same, we have no kids, no debt, and don't blow money on things we know we don't need. 

I, apparently, need the bike I am building that's costing me some coin.


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

Now i have mostly high end parts and wheels my next bike purchases will likely just be frames and minor bits like stems. For me now ive been byying and riding a few years it gets cheaper beacause of the accumulation of equipment and buying knowledge.

Now i buy mostly used and have a 4 bike quiver. 2 mtb 2 road. Prob worth +20k but my initial outlay on all has been roughly 10. Buying used alows me to spread out purchases and i dont feel guilty when i up grade parts because my total spend i still half showroom price. 





Sent from my GT-I9192 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

If you aren't a competitive racer, and can be ok with a bike that weighs over 27.5 lbs, you can get a bike as smooth and lasting as a $3000 bike for $1000 or less. I use my MBs to commute in the warm season, probably save about $300 in gas. Not even saying I break even, but I do ok.


----------



## TTAFSM (Feb 14, 2014)

I bought my Trek Rumblefish on sale. First bike I've owned new since '05. I got the whole "built my dream bike" out of my system back then and own a Titus Switchblade which I've enjoyed for many, many miles. Since I don't race anymore, I don't need the latest high-end, super-uber bike. I got the low-end Rumblefish and very happy with it.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

This hobby does get weird when the bicycle I just purchased is worth more than the current trade-in value of the car I am still driving. I've only read one page of this thread but like most people have said its about priorities in life and this is one of the cheapest and healthier hobbies to have. And cars are coffins.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Please refer to rule #12 and #25 of The Rules.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

natrat said:


> A pair of skis is a thousand ez and they last 2 or 3 years, my dog just dropped 3k at the vet, it costs almost a hundred bucks to fill my truck with gas etc etc. If other priorities are lower on the list it's pretty ez to rationalize spending on a bike as it's an investment in health and typically lasts at least 5 years.


Interesting- I just bought new skis and bindings for $550 (last seasons on sale) after skiing the heck out of my old setup for 7 years. And my vehicle costs about $40 to fill the tank and probably gets twice the MPG as your truck. 
Being smart with your money everywhere, and not buying into the marketing hype that sez you gotta have the latest and greatest, is how you can afford to have nice things...

I agree, though, vet bills ARE freaken expensive. But having a dog is cheaper than having a kid.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

MtbRN said:


> Interesting- I just bought new skis and bindings for $550 (last seasons on sale) after skiing the heck out of my old setup for 7 years. And my vehicle costs about $40 to fill the tank and probably gets twice the MPG as your truck.
> Being smart with your money everywhere, and not buying into the marketing hype that sez you gotta have the latest and greatest, is how you can afford to have nice things...
> 
> I agree, though, vet bills ARE freaken expensive. But having a dog is cheaper than having a kid.


I don't know i played the game re purchasing the tacoma ie i needed a truck to haul motos and double as a ski vehicle, bought it in 06 w/ the intention of keeping for 10 years and it has amazing resale value. What can you do about crap mpg, trucks are thirsty. Next time up I'm looking at a vw. With the skis it's very specialized and like some bike racers you have to have what you need, so 600 plus 2 for bindings and 2 or 3 seasons and they loose their pop. With the bike i am a hacker, but that's where I didn't care, i wanted the lightest coolest thing i could find and scored it on closeout and it will last a long time if i dont crack it. Way more than i needed and i f i had kids forget it i would be on a schwin. I think people go a little overboard on athletic stuff because of all the benefits.


----------



## ParrotHead87 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mix of saving and spending some dollars I don't have.

I am perfectly fine with my entry level bike for right now. I do not need an AM or FS. In a year or two I may, but I save some money from every check right now.

And same thing with 10 years ago when I was younger and still in to BMX. Just saved money and built up a bike. Had leftover parts, used parts, parts from friends, etc. Built from frame up then.


----------



## johnb (Feb 8, 2004)

The number of people that can afford "the best" is crazy. Just go to eBay. Sort on; mtn bikes, Specialized, carbon fiber frames. There you will see lots of Specialized's top of line bike, the S-Works Epic carbon. Around $11,000 new. People sell them after 1 or 2 years, all the time! And for lame reasons. _The bike gave me gas, so I'm selling it._ Unless you're a sponsored racer, the loss on a sale like that is huge!! But it happens ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bike are crazy expensive I see bikes in 5000$ range on the trail all the time. That said I live on the north shore but our dollar is down making it even more expensive. However there are a lot people with money here to spend on bikes. It can be a very expensive sport.

Myself I always build my bikes up myself from new frame sets. Ive built up a group set that I love and just transfer it onto new frame minus a few things which get sold. A lot of whats on my bike came from pink bike and ebay. Frame,brakes,seat ebay the rest from pink bike and nsmb buysell.
Right now I using x0 2x9 with the cheaper x7 derailleur which works just as well as the x0 that got smashed before it.Im behind the curve so I can pick up top level 26er and 9spd stuff cheap.
The frame I built is a gt distortion 1.0 team frame the msrp for that bike was originally 6500$ I spent substantially less ( frame with shock 800 cad) than that and have better quality components that I like.
Works for me saves me money lets me enjoy building bikes and then go ride them.


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

johnb said:


> The number of people that can afford "the best" is crazy. Just go to eBay. Sort on; mtn bikes, Specialized, carbon fiber frames. There you will see lots of Specialized's top of line bike, the S-Works Epic carbon. Around $11,000 new. People sell them after 1 or 2 years, all the time! And for lame reasons. _The bike gave me gas, so I'm selling it._ Unless you're a sponsored racer, the loss on a sale like that is huge!! But it happens ALL THE TIME.


That kind of crap happens with all commodities that people buy - cars, trucks, computers, bikes, etc.

Gotta love it!


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

L8APXR, care to share what you late apex with? What's your expenses/consumable cost annually?


----------



## farmerbill (Mar 28, 2014)

ljsmith said:


> My Santa Cruz would probably cost 8 or 10k if I walked into a store and bought it, but I didn't. I have not purchased a complete bike since 1994. What I do is buy a nice frame that is on sale and then transfer all my old parts over. Then over time I upgrade the parts as I see great deals. This allows me to build a nice bike at a reasonable price. Then I ride that bike for several years while saving for a new frame and then start the process over again.


 That's what I wanted to hear!!!!! Why is it the bike shops keep pounding me every time I go in there "You can't build a bike cheaper than you can buy a complete, no what you need here is this $1500 entry level bike" The next year, "no it would be ridiculous to upgrade those wheels, what you need here is this $3000 mid level bike" Sounds to me like you just paid $4500 on a mid level bike. SHEESH!!!
Thanks for reaffirming what I have thought all along. I don't care what they say I am building me a frame up.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

TheRage43 said:


> I got a buddy in SO FL with a 'medium' sized deep sea fishing rig. He drops $500 in fuel 2x per week in high season. That's JUST fuel.
> 
> And a good quality call girl is 3-5k per night...
> 
> Boats and ho's are much more expensive than bikes...


Boat does truly stand for "Break Out Another Thousand." I have a bass boat that is 14 years old. Still runs like a champ, but the maintenance on that this is just crazy. Between the fuel (two 20 gallon tanks), storage ($150 a month since I don't have the room to store it at my place) and tune ups..I probably put close to $3000K a year on that thing. It makes it easier to digest when its not in one lump sum, but it adds up. Then you have to factor in the rods, reels and baits. I have one rod/reel setup that cost me $1000. So when I look at that and what I spend on a bike, the bike doesn't seem that bad.

Another way some people can afford these nice bikes are through company perks. My friend works for a computer company in Silicon Valley. They promote a healthy lifestyle and gives them a $5000 allowance for sporting goods whether its a bike, camping gear or fishing gear (which my friends spends it on). Not exactly sure how it works, but it sounds pretty cool.


----------



## NotQuiteClimbing (Jul 26, 2010)

Get a job where you get a bonus. I get around 5 to 10k for a year end bonus.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i sell my grandparents prescription pills...


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

TheRage43 said:


> I got a buddy in SO FL with a 'medium' sized deep sea fishing rig. He drops $500 in fuel 2x per week in high season. That's JUST fuel.
> 
> And a good quality call girl is 3-5k per night...
> 
> Boats and ho's are much more expensive than bikes...


she better be good


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

johnb said:


> The number of people that can afford "the best" is crazy. Just go to eBay. Sort on; mtn bikes, Specialized, carbon fiber frames. There you will see lots of Specialized's top of line bike, the S-Works Epic carbon. Around $11,000 new. People sell them after 1 or 2 years, all the time! And for lame reasons. _The bike gave me gas, so I'm selling it._ Unless you're a sponsored racer, the loss on a sale like that is huge!! But it happens ALL THE TIME.


That... or people are flipping the bikes that they got with team discounts, the "scratch and dent" sales from Specialized, etc. My ex got a new S-Works Epic that had been a "show bike," for $4000, turned around and sold it for $6000 after half a season of racing... that was a big reason why I jumped on my S-Works Fate when I saw what I could get it for, as I know I could sell it for more than that. Sneaky sneaky...

Which also explains how I could afford my $8000 bike  Like so many people said, it's about looking for deals and shopping wisely. For me, it also helps to be on a sponsored team with a hefty discount. I'm also single with no kids, and a decent paying job (nurse) for where I live (Wyoming). I bought a modest older home to get out of the rental market, have no cable, eat ramen a lot because I actually like it, and have 6 bikes sitting in my house. I don't really drink, I don't smoke, I don't like designer clothes or shoes, whatever. Bikes are my priority, which explains the types of bikes I ride.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/how-does-everyone-afford-these-bikes-906808.html

Go here for the answer.


----------



## SantacruzNative (Apr 7, 2014)

If it makes you feel better I can't afford those 5-6k bikes either but I love the bikes I have


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

The real question is how do people afford to have views like this and their own pet bear. Bikes cost nothing compared to a pet bear.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Never, EVER Scrimp on These 3 Things in Life....*

1) Your family

2) Your Health(bike plays a HUGE part)

3) Your Hobbies(bike AGAIN)

That said - I only make LESS than $30k/year....yet, my bikes' MSRP was $7400(2012 Trek Superfly 100 Pro Carbon, full SRAM XX - saved 1.5 years for it). I don't even race, but I sure love FEELING like one...and that my friends, is what *keeps* me riding! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*I think Forester coined this term...it's not mine.

The most expensive bike is still cheaper than the cheapest heart surgery. *


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

Cleared2land said:


> *I think Forester coined this term...it's not mine.
> 
> The most expensive bike is still cheaper than the cheapest heart surgery. *


I'm a fan of this answer!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

you still get the health benefits from a value bike vs a top end bike. whatever gets you exercising more, etc. IF buying an uber bikes get your riding while a $1500 bike won't, then a $6k bike could very well be cheaper for you in the long run.


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a friend I ride with fairly regularly who could easily afford a $6k full suspension mtb but he bought a $2k Specialized hard tail. He figured the bike was way more capable than he is so why go all in on a $6k bike? It's kind of funny too because he lives in Newport Beach in a really nice gated community off Newport Coast Dr. (one of his neighbors just bought a Ferrari 458 Italia) and I frequently meet him at his house to ride and we see all these $6k+ full suspension bikes out on the trails and we're passing some of these guys on the climbs. None of these people live there either, they all come there just to ride the trails (which are epic BTW).

I guess my point is not to get too caught up in what everyone else is riding. They may have money or they may be saving all year to buy these bikes but at least they're out there riding right?


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

My favorite is when I see the dudes on the 15 year old bikes pounding it up the mountain passing everyone (including me... although I don't have a $6k bike).


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

Gouda Cheez said:


> My favorite is when I see the dudes on the 15 year old bikes pounding it up the mountain passing everyone (including me... although I don't have a $6k bike).


LOL! First time I went and rode the hills of Newport Coast I brought my wife's 15 year old Trek hardtail 26er. I can assure you I was not passing anyone on it. I'm much better climbing now than I was 6 months ago. I'm 13 pounds lighter too. 

I wouldn't ride that piece of crap now if you paid me.


----------



## HugeCow (Apr 14, 2014)

Just put it on your credit card, this way it's not like you are spending real money


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Patience and time are the best ways to afford a nice bike. Learn to be good with money and work hard to get yourself in a good financial situation. The years spent riding cheap s****y bikes will make you a better rider and you'll be much more appreciative of nice bikes. Watching rich old guys learning to ride on $10k Ellsworths kinda grinds my gears a little.

I built up my Turner by saving my overtime, and only after buying our house. Before then it was all off-the-shelf bikes and/or second hand stuff.


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

FTR-I ride a $1200 Giant hardtail 29er with better wheels.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*What's the cost to reduce 16 ounces from your ride?*

*The best spent dollars to lose 16 ounces from your ride, is to lose it from your waist! Now think of the savings when you drop 10 - 15 lbs. Most couldn't afford a bike that was 10 lbs. lighter than what they're riding now, if it could be done. That's a real value that no one should pass up. *


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

What if you're already too skinny?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Gouda Cheez said:


> What if you're already too skinny?


*Point well taken that some of us don't have the excess baggage to spare. Kudos to all of you that must deal with that dilemma on your own terms. You are more likely to experience the health related gains that trump the weight savings on the bike itself. Unfortunately my healthy friends, you must pay that premium to shave those grams from your ride. A worthy expense for those of you so required.

However, perhaps my statement could have been more directed to those who have the extra pounds to shed. 
*


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I buy mine from the profits reaped from insider trading.


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

siata94 said:


> L8APXR, care to share what you late apex with? What's your expenses/consumable cost annually?


Siata is clearly brilliant, and has TOTALLY focused in on something I hadn't really thought about myself. I late apex(ed) with 2 new Lancer Evolution MR's that doubled as street cars, and now have a dedicated track car that has about $40k in it just in parts. Track weekends are about $1000 each if you include tires, brakes, lubricants and HPDE entry fees, etc.

Props to Siata for paying close attention. LOL

but back to the thread at hand.... I thought adopting mtbking as a hobby was a step towards the affordable; and while that is the case, it is not as big a step as I originally had thought.

I still can't believe he/she put 2 and 2 together...


----------



## L8APXR (Mar 9, 2014)

TheRage43 said:


> And a good quality call girl is 3-5k per night...


Excellent point. I will assume all quality call girls have killer mountain bikes...


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

I was blessed with a decent paying carrier and also my wife. I have two girls in private school and a nice house. I'm typically super cheap when it comes to new parts/gear, but with my new bike I decided to upgrade my new ride into something that would'nt leave my tech geek soul wanting. I have to admit the ride is WAY above my ability, and occasionally I actually feel a bit self conscious when I spoad up a drop. But I'll say this...I earned this ride. I could really give a rat about anyone that would really care what a 48 yo dude like me rides. Lawyer/dentists rock!


----------



## sandiego (Sep 18, 2013)

Gouda Cheez said:


> What if you're already too skinny?


Well, then you're doomed to spend money counting grams I'm afraid...


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

L8APXR said:


> Good points all.
> 
> I'm not complaining about my bike vs the others' or anything. I really want to get good riding before I consider buying a top shelf bike.
> 
> ...


The economy is bad. Before the recession, I was making so much money I seriously didn't know what to do with it all. I saved some but I also went on extravagant snowboarding trips, sometimes alone even, just cause I could. I went a few times a month even. Oh man it snowed 2 feet in Jackson hole, I gotta get there. I had a really nice bike, a truck that got 7mpg. Anyways, after the recession, my spending habits obviously changed. I burned through some savings, sold the expensive bike, the truck, went back to college, moved into a smaller cheap apt and got a roommate, etc. So now that things are leveled off a bit with my income, I am spending soooo much less. That leaves more money for toys. I'm looking at a new bike maybe this season if I can get a good deal. But the way I see it, society got carved into 3 pieces. There's the dudes who lost their jobs, the ones who didn't, and the ones who ended up on welfare. The ones who lost their jobs downsized their lives and leveled off and have more spending money. The ones who didn't are just as they were, and the welfare people... Well, they're still downsized.

Sent from my ME301T using Tapatalk


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

$3000-$5000 a night? Those lyin ho's owe me some MONEY!


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

L8APXR said:


> LOL!
> 
> Ok lets say someone makes $50,000 per year. that's like $4200 per month. after tax takehome of $2,700. So people are spending more than a whole month's takehome paycheck on one item. I guess that's why I think it sounds like a lot of money.


In what state do you live where they take more than a third of your hourly in taxes?


----------



## HugeCow (Apr 14, 2014)

ohio


----------



## HugeCow (Apr 14, 2014)

that includes insurance and 401k, but 1/3 of your pay to taxes and nonsense is about right


----------



## rochester21 (Feb 1, 2014)

AZ said:


> By working.


There are people in this world today that will never see how 4000 dollars look like, no matter how much they work.

Of course, there are some people who earn this kind of sums with ease, like- politicians, prostitutes, lawyers, bankers and whoever else is willing to sell their soul for money.

I am willing to make one concession to the statement above, that in countries like the US, bikes are cheap and salaries are generally high, therefore a person who saves money all year should be able to afford to buy an expensive bike. 
Of course, if you spend all you money on drugs, alcohol, clothes etc, you probably woulnd`t afford an expensive bike even on a higher than average pay.

Reality is more than we would like to admit.


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

expenses rise to meet income.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

L8APXR said:


> LOL!
> So people are spending more than a whole month's takehome paycheck on one item..


*If we think this is a significant expense to net earnings ratio; perhaps we should consider the cost of our vehicles. This really tilts the scales to a far greater extreme than owning a high end bike and the vehicles do nothing to maintain our health.

I tend to make new or newer vehicle purchases (simple, utilitarian and nothing that would keep up with the Jones type of vehicles), but I keep them for 10 or 12 years and maintain them immaculately. I rarely finance anything more than 3 years (if that) and that's coupled with a large cash down payment. My payments are very low and I'm continually contributing to a general reserve fund to secure my next acquisition&#8230;be it bike or global adventure.

It's all about allocation of scarce resources and the lifestyle we choose to live. I tend to keep things simple and live within my means. My life is rather unpretentious and down-to-earth. On my income I have no choices if I wish to play this game. *


----------



## Rockrover (Jul 4, 2012)

Pull in $300k/year (salary) and you're looking at 46% fed and 8% state. 56% if you don't have 1099 write-offs. It sucks being a 2%'er tax wise. Pay off your house and you're screwed for any write off considering alternative minimum tax. Who says I don't pay my 'fair share'!!!


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

It really boils down to lifestyle. I don't go out and drink much anymore, I'm 32 and the bar scene got boring, so there is a ton of money I saved. I also only pay 366 a month for rent with a roommate and my gf, in long Island.. down from the 2k I used to pay. so right there I'm saving more than 1500 a month. I'm self employed and work comes and goes a lot quicker than it used to. I also cut down my smoking a great deal, so that's 300 bucks a month I'm saving. There is room for expensive toys, you just have to cut back.

Also about the car thing, that's a big payment for a lot of people. I have a friend who's playing 640 a month for an s4. Since I work from home I don't need a new reliable car, and I have the time to work on it myself which also saves a ton of money. The cost of my last few repairs saved me enough for a 2k bike easy. I don't have a super expensive bike, but I'm looking at them now. I just upgraded all my snowboard gear at the beginning of the season and went up pretty much every week using liftopia for 25 dollar lift tickets. The old stuff i had lasted me 8 or so years. You have to take care of what you have and stretch out the money you're bringing in by making fiscally responsible decisions. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

I read through this whole thread and gotta say I'm impressed with the financial responsibility most of you exhibit.
Honestly, prior to reading, I would have assumed a lot of maxed out credit cards. 

I'm a father and husband who makes a modest income. Additionally, I work overtime and am in the Army Reserve. My wife also works a decent paying job. My wife and I set up our monthly expenditures so that we could get by making less money than we take home weekly. This way, any overtime is kind-of like "fun money" to be spent on things like bikes, cruises, other hobbies, investments, etc.,

My last bike cost about $2500 after never spending more than $1500 on previous bikes. I'll admit, I actually felt a little guilty spending that much on a bike. A guy I work with just dropped over $5000 on his new bike and made the mistake of mentioning it to co-workers who don't ride. He was ridiculed for the amount he spent. Ironically, many of those ridiculing him will think nothing of dropping $100 a night out at a bar. Go figure.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Coal-Cracker said:


> I read through this whole thread and gotta say I'm impressed with the financial responsibility most of you exhibit.
> Honestly, prior to reading, I would have assumed a lot of maxed out credit cards.
> 
> A guy I work with just dropped over $5000 on his new bike and made the mistake of mentioning it to co-workers who don't ride. He was ridiculed for the amount he spent. Ironically, many of those ridiculing him will think nothing of dropping $100 a night out at a bar. Go figure.


*Just keeping it simple. It works.

I always cringe a little when in mixed company and I hear someone proclaiming what they paid for their new ride or the bikes value. Come on...you just gotta know what's coming when you say something like that out loud.*


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

L8APXR, thanks for being such a good sport sharing your car addiction. But if you go back and compare your last post to your first post, they are rather... incongruous...

Now go and buy a proper $10K bike so that you can live a truly harmonious life


----------



## The BIG GT (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't earn great money, with two jobs sharing my work week. 

I don't 'waste' money though, as I don't smoke/do drugs, rarely drink beer (only 1-2 when I do), don't run a vehicle (city-dweller using transit or bike), try to keep food costs down (despite buying better quality food but not buying in to the portion sizes many people eat), am very light on my clothing and make it last a long time, etc.

With the money I save from the above, I can totally justify spending some money on bikes and related spending. I sell bikes I don't use/need to help fund new bike purchases and look for good deals when needing bike gear, parts and accessories. 

I also don't feel the need to buy the latest (and most expensive) thing to come along because it will 'improve' my riding by 5% and then sell it for a 50% loss 6 months later when the next 'must-have' pops up.  I buy stuff I can afford, when and if I need it. 

Surely, the above is just common-sense if you are not wealthy?


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

I only spend money wisely.

Everyone else spends it foolishly.

Point of reference is a b!t*h.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Coal-Cracker;. Ironically said:


> That is key right there. my coworker is like, how can you afford all teh bike stuff? I ask him, how much do you think you spend every weekend out getting hammered? he said (and it looked like the first time he ever did this math, haha) "i dunno, like 60-100 bucks a week" I told him well, thats 3-5 grand a year, easy. "oh man, i never thought of it that way"...he still drinks like a fish and has a cheapo bike. priorities I guess.


----------



## farmerbill (Mar 28, 2014)

On that note, I am off to the liquor store for some tequila and margarita mix. 
On my cheap bike of course


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

haha, I dont mean theres anything wrong with that. Its just funny when hes criticizing me for what i spend on bike when he spends more on alcohol/partying (at 40 years old!) and doesnt even realize it.


----------



## farmerbill (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm not offended, I was just joking

Well not completely


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Go here for the answer..
http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/how-does-everyone-afford-these-bikes-906808.html


----------



## The BIG GT (Feb 19, 2014)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Go here for the answer..
> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/how-does-everyone-afford-these-bikes-906808.html


Go to the start of _this _thread?

Huh??


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm self employed and when I want something extra I'll crank a job out over the weekend or "fit" something into my schedule. Working 12 hour days seven days a week gets old pretty fast though. I have a fairly strict if I don't have the cash for it I'm not getting it policy. I just go with the old fashioned work your ass of method.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

PdlPwr said:


> I'm self employed and when I want something extra I'll crank a job out over the weekend or "fit" something into my schedule. Working 12 hour days seven days a week gets old pretty fast though. I have a fairly strict if I don't have the cash for it I'm not getting it policy. I just go with the old fashioned work your ass of method.


Yeah I'm the same way. Everything I buy is cash. I have a hobby fund.. And I fill it with money earned doing odd jobs. My friend has a seafood company so I'll drive down to philly or Maryland, and use that money. I try not to use my real money on hobbies, cause if I pick up an odd thing here and there strictly for snowboarding or a bike or whatever it feels like it's not really costing me anything.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm 62. I need to make riding as smart and comfortable as possible and take as much advantage of the state of the art as I can. I want to ride for 15-20 more years. What is that worth?


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

What does a good frame from a custom builder cost?


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

I accidentally  ordered a new bike over the weekend. Broke the $3k barrier on it. You know, I'm gonna try to enjoy the heck out of it.

Biking is 1 of 2 sports that regularly make me happy. I'm going to keep spending money on it until it doesn't.

I guess I'm now another dude with an expensive bike. (Yeah, I know it ain't THAT expensive )

Basically my 2nd MTB in 4 years. That's not too bad is it?


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I was at an LBS recently just browsing around. While I was there, a guy came to pick up 2 bike he bought for his kids. I saw the kids and they were probably 15-17 years old. I immediately thought of 2 beginner type HTs, but the saleperson rolls out 2 identical Santa Cruz 5010s. They weren't the carbon ones, but damn. We're probably talking about $3K each, assuming he got a deal for buying 2. These kids didn't even know how a bike works as the saleperson put them on a bike and was teaching them what shifting is. Don't overlook the fact that some people are just plain rich.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Slee_Stack said:


> I accidentally ordered a new bike over the weekend.


*Honest honey, REALLY!!...I accidently ordered it. *


----------



## gremlin75 (Apr 13, 2014)

L8APXR said:


> people getting loans or something to buy their bikes?


Nope, just selling drugs! HAHA, ok kidding.

I know for me I just save up. I want a $2000-$3000 bike (haven't decided between the Trance x1 or x2 yet). Problem is I work two jobs and get paid crap, so I'm going to be saving for a while. Until then I'll be riding my 5 year old low end Giant HT because it still rolls and I don't have three grand yet.

Heck, even at three grand I still find MTB'ing fairly inexpensive compared to other sports I've been a part of. Looking into the start up cost of Tournament style paintball (around $2000) then add in the cost to play each weekend ($10-20 field fee and $50-$80 per case of paint)

Biking is saving me money


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

If I was bike shopping and a little tight on cash I'd be looking at buying used, with so many people jumping on the 650b wagon there seems to be a bunch of sweet 26"ers for really good prices. I just saw a 5spot offered on our local auction website for less than the cost of the frame a couple of years ago, really nice spec too...


----------



## SantacruzNative (Apr 7, 2014)

gremlin75 said:


> Heck, even at three grand I still find MTB'ing fairly inexpensive compared to other sports I've been a part of. Looking into the start up cost of Tournament style paintball (around $2000) then add in the cost to play each weekend ($10-20 field fee and $50-$80 per case of paint)
> 
> Biking is saving me money


Good point. I've always been into cars but modifying a car is crazy expensive. Snowboarding can be relatively cheap to get into but then lift tickets add up fast. Skateboarding though is by far the cheapest thing I do. 30$ for a shop board every couple months, most parks are free and there's always the street. That said I bought my mtb used it's an 04 heckler frame with a lot of upgrades and I'm super happy with the value. (1K$)


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned this (unless I missed it). Learn to fix stuff yourself. Buy tools instead of paying for labor. Once you are self sufficient in bike maintenance (or any maintenance for that matter) you will be saving quite a bit of money that can go directly into your bike/a future bike or part. I see a lot of guys that have no problems throwing down $60 for a tune up or misc. amounts for various small repairs or installations that cost more than the tool to do the job does. That adds up if you ride a lot. A simple tool kit and basic knowledge can save you hundreds over just one season of riding.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I learned to do my own maintenance, but you're trading money for time. So it really depends on how much value your free time. The tools are cheap but it takes awhile to learn how to do everything you need to. Once you spend the initial time things become much faster.

mountain biking as actually very reasonable cost. You can get a perfectly good used trail bike for under $1000 easy, it's just going to be heavier. We are lucky, we don't have to pay for trail access in most of the country. No one is forcing us to spend another $2k to cut 10lbs off, or 5k to cut 15lbs off.


----------



## shupack (Nov 28, 2012)

I buy used and watch sales for stuff I want or may need in the future, particularly wear items. XT Brakes 30% off? yes please. 2013 model EC-70 seatpost 75% off, hell yeah....
Sold my older XT brakes on fleabay for $100, so I got a $300 brakeset for $100 (effectively)


----------



## SantacruzNative (Apr 7, 2014)

Strong light cheap: pick two


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

SantacruzNative said:


> Strong light cheap: pick two


Sometimes its really pick *one*.

I never spend extra to cut weight (although sometimes its a byproduct) but I do spend more for strength.

Everytime I break something, I replace it with a (hopefully) stronger part. That is why I currently have Flow hoops, a Thomson seatpost and stem and Saint cranks, pedals, and RD.

Unfortunately, none of these I would consider 'cheap', but I suppose everything is relative.


----------



## Zowie (Aug 3, 2013)

How about strong, light, cheap, rides well, lasts a long time? Light and cheap don't matter much to me out of that list...


----------



## Waspinator (Dec 27, 2004)

L8APXR said:


> Sometimes I get home after riding the trails and look up the bikes of peeps I meet or see on the trail. A lot of times I almost fall out of my chair when I see the prices.
> 
> Every day I hear about how the economy is bad, income inequality is a major problem, unemployment, etc etc, but everyone I run into on the trail seems the have a $3000-$5000 bike. wtf?
> 
> ...


It's called 'priorities'. I'm sure these jerk-off twenty year-olds riding these bikes have spent every last penny they make and maxed-out all of their cards in order to buy them.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

L8APXR said:


> Sometimes I get home after riding the trails and look up the bikes of peeps I meet or see on the trail. A lot of times I almost fall out of my chair when I see the prices.
> 
> Every day I hear about how the economy is bad, income inequality is a major problem, unemployment, etc etc, but everyone I run into on the trail seems the have a $3000-$5000 bike. wtf?
> 
> ...


There are some super expensive bikes out there. Anything over $1000 seems insane to me. But that's just me, and I'm not knocking anybody's ride. I've been riding the same $400 bike for 7 years, making upgrades as I can and the bike makes me happy. I'm not doing backflips over the grand canyon with it but I have smoked some mofos climbing who were riding bikes costing 3 to 5 times as much. Marketing has people convinced they need the hottest new sh!t or else they suck. This same kind of mentality is rampant in other industries. I'm a musician and I see the same kind of crap with guitars. "YOU NEED TO BUY THIS TO COMPLETE YOUR RIG!" It's playing on insecurity and materialism. People measure themselves by what they have and what they spent to get it vs the other guy. You BETTER love riding if you spend 4k on a bike, but it doesn't mean you love it 10x more than I do just cuz you spent that much.

Some people really do just spend their money on cycling and forfeit everything else. Some of them are just spoiled rich-kid dude-bros blowing their parents money on FS bikes, lifted trucks and white sunglasses. Some people have discipline and save for a long time to get a nice rig and kudos to them. I grew up with the mentality of "make do or do without" so I might lust over the sexy new bikes I see all over the place, I know I can live without it. I'm not riding a piece of garbage and eventually I'll get something nicer, but as long as I'm having fun and the bike isn't a rickety death trap, I don't see the need to blow my wad on a new bike. I can't even justify the cost of some of the accessories or bike specific clothes to myself.

I do feel like a large portion of the biking world is a rich person's sport. I feel that way about skiing,snowboarding, climbing and lots of outdoor activities. Seems like the stuff that used to cost next to nothing has become such a commodity that a lot of people are shut out of these activities. But it's all in how you see it. Some people will make it happen with determination and creativity in lieu of spending a ton of cash.

The points made about not spending money on booze or cars or other crap are very valid. "Priorities" have been brought up by a ton of people here and they're all right. If you blow it on video games or partying or whatever, don't b!tch about having a cheapo bike. Also the point made about there being way more ridiculously expensive hobbies/activities is very true, but that doesn't necessarily make biking NOT a rich man's sport. Yachting, flying, even golfing can certainly cost more but that doesn't make an S-Works Carbon any more attainable for many people.

/rambling rant


----------



## SantacruzNative (Apr 7, 2014)

Waspinator said:


> It's called 'priorities'. I'm sure these jerk-off twenty year-olds riding these bikes have spent every last penny they make and maxed-out all of their cards in order to buy them.


Im sure this d$#@ head 50 year old worked his whole life to be able to pay cash for a 5k$ piece of garage decor

-debt free, jerk-off 20 year old


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Here is how you do it smartly. 

go here: Latest Ads - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories regularly and diligently. 
Pick some stuff
Assemble it with take offs from your current bike
ride it and look like a million even though you only spent half that
profit...?

That is how I built my wife a new bike. We both do well, own our home and such but we have other priorities besides riding the best so we built up a nicely used bike from the classifieds for her. A Niner Air9 and a used reba with a take off sram 2x10 drive train. We scavenged brakes and cockpit parts from her old bike, splurged on a new headset and bought wheels from a local racer at a bike swap meet. All tolled it came to around $1600. It looks great, it performs great, it weighs a tick over 20lbs and was paid for with cash over the time frame needed to find all the parts. The good thing is that she could keep riding her older bike until I had sourced everything then we just swapped stuff as needed.

Ultimately we plan to sell the old bike but it is seriously old and just haven't had any takers.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Waspinator said:


> It's called 'priorities'. I'm sure these jerk-off twenty year-olds riding these bikes have spent every last penny they make and maxed-out all of their cards in order to buy them.


'MuricA!

Dey Terk Err Jerbs!


----------



## dubdee (Feb 24, 2014)

speaking of expensive bikes, I was at sea otter classic a few weeks ago and I would say that at least 80% of the specatators who brought their bikes with them (men, women, and children) had full carbon bikes easily $5k or more. So insane.


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

L8APXR said:


> Sometimes I get home after riding the trails and look up the bikes of peeps I meet or see on the trail. A lot of times I almost fall out of my chair when I see the prices.
> 
> Every day I hear about how the economy is bad, income inequality is a major problem, unemployment, etc etc, but everyone I run into on the trail seems the have a $3000-$5000 bike. wtf?
> 
> ...


We decided to not have kids.


----------



## Ecurb_ATX840 (Feb 27, 2014)

I would say that most of the folks who spend 4k or so are also spending a lot of time biking. I have a lot of hobbies so each one doesn't get that much funding towards it. My bike is nearly 20 years old and only cost me $90, but I've probably spent another $100 on various parts and accessories. Anyway do whatever you want, for me I'm happy with my bike I do well enough with it. But if I got more serious with it I could see spending maybe $1k, that would be the next step for me.


----------



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

Rom3n said:


> We decided to not have kids.


This!

I think twice about spending $30 for a bottom bracket or $20 to try out a new stem, but do not bat an eye when writing the $2,500 checks--each month--for the munchkins' preschool.

That's five carbon bikes a year, and the kids are only 3 and 5. Also, I hear college costs a few pennies more than 20 years ago!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubdee (Feb 24, 2014)

TeeKay said:


> This!
> 
> I think twice about spending $30 for a bottom bracket or $20 to try out a new stem, but do not bat an eye when writing the $2,500 checks--each month--for the munchkins' preschool.
> 
> ...


good news for you is tht $5k of that can be claimed w/ pre-tax dollars. That saves you $1750 for your new bottom bracket, stem, and maybe the latest XTR group.


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

TeeKay said:


> This!
> 
> I think twice about spending $30 for a bottom bracket or $20 to try out a new stem, but do not bat an eye when writing the $2,500 checks--each month--for the munchkins' preschool.
> 
> ...


You sound really excited about that!


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Tell those kids to pull themselves up by their bootstraps. Dad needs a bike!


----------



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

Gouda Cheez said:


> You sound really excited about that!


yup! Wouldn't trade it for the world...or a sub-22lb full suspension.


----------



## Sevenrats (Jan 2, 2014)

$4000 is not really that much money. A health club membership over 5 years could easily cost more. Skiing definitely costs way more considering equipment, lift tickets and lodging and usually you have to travel. Boats cost way more. Horses? Forget about it. Two vacations to practically anywhere cost that much and it's only for a week. Your cable bill cost that much over 4 years. Do you have nice car? Waste of money. Buy a non-luxury model and you save $5000 to $10000 right there. 

Seriously a $4000 bike is good for your body, good for your head and worth every penny. As long as you ride it………hahaha


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Sevenrats said:


> $4000 is not really that much money. A health club membership over 5 years could easily cost more. Skiing definitely costs way more considering equipment, lift tickets and lodging and usually you have to travel. Boats cost way more. Horses? Forget about it. Two vacations to practically anywhere cost that much and it's only for a week. Your cable bill cost that much over 4 years. Do you have nice car? Waste of money. Buy a non-luxury model and you save $5000 to $10000 right there.
> 
> Seriously a $4000 bike is good for your body, good for your head and worth every penny. As long as you ride it&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;hahaha


Don't forget how expensive golf is.


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

^^^ My wife has been trying to get me to try golf out. I dunno about it...


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gouda Cheez said:


> ^^^ My wife has been trying to get me to try golf out. I dunno about it...


Golf is fun, but mountainbiking is a much better workout and is more fun than golf. 
If you are really into both, a set of good golf clubs is approximately $3-5k, and a good bike and gear is around the same. When you think about it, with biking you get a lot more for your money.


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

I think golf would just piss me off.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gouda Cheez said:


> I think golf would just piss me off.


It does take a lot of time to practice and get it right. If you are not patient, don't try it.


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

Best advice I've heard. 

Driving range maybe...


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Fixing your own bike on the trail, is the best investment you can make in this sport. MTB is all about self-sufficiency, planning and fun.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Gouda Cheez said:


> Best advice I've heard.
> 
> Driving range maybe...


The ranges are fun and a good way to improve powerful swings. They just are not nearly as diverse as courses, but cost a lot less to go to.


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

I used to spend all my spare cash on racing rc cars. then I got into bikes. road and mt bikes. I spent 3 times what I did on rc cars. My last bike was a Yeti 575 race a $4200 bike. I considered the 3200 build below it. I visited my local Yeti dealers for a couple of years. Yep a total Lookylu; ) I finally found one on super sale I got it for $3200, still higher than what I had but I couldn't pass of this deal. I over spent on it, suffered a little while, I've had it for two years and finally setting it up the way I like it. I did the same on my road bike, bought a left over for 1000 off, then built it up or lighter over the next year. I finally got the expensive bikes out of my system. My last bike was under $300, I will probably have replace everything that moves. So far I had to replace the stock tire, rim strips, and the bottom bracket is clicking; o

Most of the guys I was riding with all had expensive bikes. several were IT making bucks, entertainment and all had good income. It is a rich man's hobby unless you buy a hard tail, which will save you major bucks.


----------



## FastBanana (Aug 29, 2013)

How do I afford it? College, hard work, I only have one hobby. All i do is work and ride.

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure (Jan 9, 2005)

Make friends with people in the "industry"! & never pay retail!


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

F*ck golf. F*cking waste of land. I don't have a dirt bike but golf courses make me want to get one just to tear up a course. Just sayin'.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

FNG RIDER said:


> I finally got the expensive bikes out of my system..


After like 10 new motorcycles i now just ride an old inexpensive honda v twin and an early 90s cagiva just because i know that it gets no better than that for me. With the bicycle i'm glad for the light weight and high end components , it seems worth the price.


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

These threads always crack me up. Why are some people so concerned with how other people spend their money? "Why do $10k bikes exist when I'm perfectly happy riding my $800 bike?" I dunno.... why does Ferrari sell every car it can build at $250k+ when many people are perfectly fine with their Hondas and want nothing more? Why do homebuilders build $5 million mansions overlooking the ocean when people could easily live in an 800 square foot apartment with a view of a brick wall? Why do people buy Rolexes and Tag-Heuers when a Casio will tell them the time?

I rode a $400 comfort/hybrid bike for a few years. In my view, it was a lot of money for a bike when I bought it. Believe me, that bike paid for itself in ways you can't imagine. But it also got me hooked on a hobby that's not exactly cheap. Next bike was a $2500 full squish MTB. Was it six times better than the last one? Actually, I can say, unequivocally, yes. I'm going to buy a $5k+ bike next. Will it be twice as good? I don't know, but I'm going to enjoy the hell out of it. In between were a $1200 rigid singlespeed and a used $1k road bike. I don't regret a single dime I've spent on these bikes. Could I get by with just one bike? Sure. Do I care? No. (My wife could do with fewer bikes hanging in the garage, though). 

I bet every last person who complains about expensive bikes has bought something that others would consider excessive or wasteful. Hell, 90 percent of the stuff we buy in the U.S. and Canada would be considered excessive by 90 percent of the world's population. But if people aren't stealing from others to buy it or going into debt that they can't pay off, who cares? 

If you're happy with your $500 bike, that's fantastic. Enjoy the hell out of it. But don't look down on the guy enjoying the hell out of his $5000 bike.


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

BigTex91 said:


> These threads always crack me up. Why are some people so concerned with how other people spend their money? "Why do $10k bikes exist when I'm perfectly happy riding my $800 bike?" I dunno.... why does Ferrari sell every car it can build at $250k+ when many people are perfectly fine with their Hondas and want nothing more? Why do homebuilders build $5 million mansions overlooking the ocean when people could easily live in an 800 square foot apartment with a view of a brick wall? Why do people buy Rolexes and Tag-Heuers when a Casio will tell them the time?
> 
> I rode a $400 comfort/hybrid bike for a few years. In my view, it was a lot of money for a bike when I bought it. Believe me, that bike paid for itself in ways you can't imagine. But it also got me hooked on a hobby that's not exactly cheap. Next bike was a $2500 full squish MTB. Was it six times better than the last one? Actually, I can say, unequivocally, yes. I'm going to buy a $5k+ bike next. Will it be twice as good? I don't know, but I'm going to enjoy the hell out of it. In between were a $1200 rigid singlespeed and a used $1k road bike. I don't regret a single dime I've spent on these bikes. Could I get by with just one bike? Sure. Do I care? No. (My wife could do with fewer bikes hanging in the garage, though).
> 
> ...


Can't possibly agree more with this.

EVERYONE purchases something that someone else will think they wasted money on. E-V-E-R-Y-O-N-E.

I've long realized that if my fiance enjoys purses and shoes (and fashion in general) why would I criticize her for it?

If you truly can AFFORD it, why the heck WOULDN'T you spend MORE on things that give you more personal satisfaction?


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

I completely agree. Being self employed kinda fuels my hobbies. I took an odd job setting up a security system in a fish store and that funded a new set of wheels and a fork this week. I try not to spend money I have on my hobbies, and instead take an odd gig to afford things I want. It makes me feel better about it anyways lol 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

CannondaleF9 said:


> Golf is fun, but mountainbiking is a much better workout and is more fun than golf.
> If you are really into both, a set of good golf clubs is approximately $3-5k, and a good bike and gear is around the same. When you think about it, with biking you get a lot more for your money.


A nice set of golf clubs would never reach $5K unless you're getting a putter laced with platinum. If you factor in the cost of a golf bag, shoes, balls and tees, then golf could easily run you close to $5K


----------



## Sevenrats (Jan 2, 2014)

If you played golf as much as I rode my bike it would cost you around $800 to $1000 a month unless you went to crappy courses and then it would still cost $500 a month.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Sevenrats said:


> If you played golf as much as I rode my bike it would cost you around $800 to $1000 a month unless you went to crappy courses and then it would still cost $500 a month.


Well, some people ride their bikes everyday so it would be hard to argue, but I can play my local golf course, Harding Park and play 3 times a week and still not pay $1000 a month ($550). And Harding Park hosts PGA events so its a pretty nice course.

Having said that, I wouldn't argue that golf is an expensive sport.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

BigTex91 said:


> These threads always crack me up. Why are some people so concerned with how other people spend their money? "Why do $10k bikes exist when I'm perfectly happy riding my $800 bike?" I dunno.... why does Ferrari sell every car it can build at $250k+ when many people are perfectly fine with their Hondas and want nothing more? Why do homebuilders build $5 million mansions overlooking the ocean when people could easily live in an 800 square foot apartment with a view of a brick wall? Why do people buy Rolexes and Tag-Heuers when a Casio will tell them the time?
> 
> I rode a $400 comfort/hybrid bike for a few years. In my view, it was a lot of money for a bike when I bought it. Believe me, that bike paid for itself in ways you can't imagine. But it also got me hooked on a hobby that's not exactly cheap. Next bike was a $2500 full squish MTB. Was it six times better than the last one? Actually, I can say, unequivocally, yes. I'm going to buy a $5k+ bike next. Will it be twice as good? I don't know, but I'm going to enjoy the hell out of it. In between were a $1200 rigid singlespeed and a used $1k road bike. I don't regret a single dime I've spent on these bikes. Could I get by with just one bike? Sure. Do I care? No. (My wife could do with fewer bikes hanging in the garage, though).
> 
> ...


/thread

Well said.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

Gouda Cheez said:


> ^^^ My wife has been trying to get me to try golf out. I dunno about it...


and what is she planning to do while you're trying to put your balls in those 18 holes...


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

siata94 said:


> and what is she planning to do while you're trying to put your balls in those 18 holes...


Better talk to that guy who installs security systems and get some hidden cameras...


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

The larger question is how do you spend your $$? Where do your passions lie? I spend most of my spare change on bikes and beer. To some this is frivilous. I also happen to think that those who buy new cars are wasting money...this does not make me right. Nor does it make them right. 

In short...how do you pay for expensive bikes? By not having another hobby, by making bikes a priority, by devoting all your spare change towards your passion (two wheels, dirt, and sun), by sacrificing when need be for that passion. For most of us, we can only afford a few passions. I have 3 and they have maxed me out. But I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Double post


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

There are many who, in their current financial situation or stage of life who can't spend fancy hobby money on even one. 

Its all good, I've ridden a inexpensive bike and expensive bike. I would have zero issue riding my old one or racing on it. Riding more makes you faster, not spending more. Learning how to tune and adjust has been IMO a larger upgrade.


----------



## fagro (Jan 11, 2010)

L8APXR said:


> Sometimes I get home after riding the trails and look up the bikes of peeps I meet or see on the trail. A lot of times I almost fall out of my chair when I see the prices.
> 
> Every day I hear about how the economy is bad, income inequality is a major problem, unemployment, etc etc, but everyone I run into on the trail seems the have a $3000-$5000 bike. wtf?
> 
> ...


Buy the $3000-$5000 bike used for $1500-$2500 from the guy who payed too much. If it is in good shape, who care if it's a year or two old.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

L8APXR said:


> Maybe mtbking is a rich persons sport?


Only for the posers.

Years ago, I rode at a "very high level". All the latest greatest Gucci bikes and parts for nothing. none of it ever impressed me. Mid-2000's I sold off all the jewelry and built up a 23 pound full rigid 1x8 for $500.00. Best bike I've ever owned, still riding it to this day. Tons of fun to ride, and I'm passing people on the trail more often than being passed. More than anything the $500.00 bike has put the fun back in riding. Nothing to fiddle with or adjust, and no worries about impressing anyone, so I focus on the ride instead of the bike.

If you're really desperate to keep up with the Joanses, get familiar with surfing ebay and do it on the cheap. The "best bike ever" is always cheap a year later.


----------



## soflotrailer (Apr 9, 2014)

So when you do put 2 groups together it's hard to get along. Think like car racing. everyones chilling with their 1980 nissans and then a guy with a new ferrari shows up.


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

_CJ said:


> Only for the posers.
> 
> Years ago, I rode at a "very high level". All the latest greatest Gucci bikes and parts for nothing. none of it ever impressed me. Mid-2000's I sold off all the jewelry and built up a 23 pound full rigid 1x8 for $500.00. Best bike I've ever owned, still riding it to this day. Tons of fun to ride, and I'm passing people on the trail more often than being passed. More than anything the $500.00 bike has put the fun back in riding. Nothing to fiddle with or adjust, and no worries about impressing anyone, so I focus on the ride instead of the bike.
> 
> If you're really desperate to keep up with the Joanses, get familiar with surfing ebay and do it on the cheap. The "best bike ever" is always cheap a year later.


So people with financial means and expensive bikes are poseurs? Good to know. Can't wait to call out a few of my friends. Should be fun. I'll report back. I passed more people than passed me last night. Those poseurs have no chance!

rofl


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

Having nice things is fun. I'll never fault someone for having something nice.. I have an expensive snowboard. Does that make me a poser? I don't know how cost, and faking enjoyment or ability to perform an activity factor into each other. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonyfoto (Feb 12, 2014)

I bought a Trek demo bike of a 2013 Rumblefish Pro. MSRP $4300.. It was listed for $2800 but got them to drop it to $2300 and then financed through Trek 12 month interest free. Still has the Trek warranty, plus coverage for 12 months on components through the dealer. Just gotta look for the deals.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

L8APXR said:


> income inequality is a major problem


This is your problem right here. If you really believe that then you have resigned to the fact that will will never make enough money to buy an expensive bike. Instead of blaming yourself for that fact, you're blaming everyone else. The income you make is your doing. Either that or you're just plain cheap!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

L8APXR said:


> even if I made $10 million per year, I would still think that spending $4000 on a bike is a lot


Yep, cheap! If I made 10 million/year, I own a whole damn bike company,


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> If I made 10 million/year, I own a whole damn bike company,


If I made $10ml a year, I'd work 3 years, and than never work again! Which at that point, I wouldn't be caught dead on a common company MTB frame.


----------



## Goldberm (Oct 4, 2013)

pdxmark said:


> If I made $10ml a year, I'd work 3 years, and than never work again! Which at that point, I wouldn't be caught dead on a common company MTB frame.


Why not? aren't they any good?

sounds snobbish.


----------



## tonyfoto (Feb 12, 2014)

Goldberm said:


> Why not? aren't they any good?
> 
> sounds snobbish.


If you made 10mil a year you can afford to be a snobby as you want. Ha


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

tonyfoto said:


> If you made 10mil a year you can afford to be a snobby as you want. Ha


With $10ml I could grab a piece of paper, make a list of components, a frame that fits a 120mm to 140mm travel fork, an entire 4hr ride loadout and transportation to desired location; ready to go in 4 to 5 days; 2 days if I just grabbed some random pre-build. I need to stop.

OT: I sell Tacos for tires, Pizzas for parts, Beef roast for rims and deepfry for frames.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

tonyfoto said:


> If you made 10mil a year you can afford to be a snobby as you want. Ha


No matter how much money I have, I'll never be a snob.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

pdxmark said:


> OT: I sell Tacos for tires, Pizzas for parts, Beef roast for rims and deepfry for frames.


You outa start pushin' hookers!


----------



## Dirtydogg (Aug 11, 2012)

I thought the same thing AT FIRST. But just think about this....

How many guys do you see with a brand new Sled, ATV, or Harley? A new Sled these days costs upwards of $10k, same with an ATV. A trailer to carry those costs $3k.
I'm in NY, a Sled can only be driven half the year AT MOST. For most guys, who are in the city areas, transport to rural areas which costs them in fuel and they must have an overpriced truck to do so! Insurance is like $600/yr now, then trail permits are another $200ish plus the gas to drive the damn things..etc

Peoples interests are all different. You an I may think of only buying a bike when we have cash on hand at that moment. Others either save up over a significant amount of time or even finance it by taking a 401k loan or throwing it on a CC.


----------



## J-Bone (Aug 26, 2008)

Because I don't have a snowmobile, motorcycles, hotrods, hobby cars, camper, 4 wheelers etc. there's nothing wrong with those.
Plus as a kid we were broke so I had the kmart bike. Now that I'm 40 and have a job that pays "ok" I have a sweet bike. 
I did buy a steel hard tail so it would last a decade or more, but can also be for as a road/cyclocross or updated, if it cracks it can be easily welded/repaired. So there's a little plan for the next several years. I like the carbon bikes too, but I just liked the steel ride


----------



## CodeJockey (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, first things first: a great bike doesn't need to cost $5,000. The $2,000 bikes today were the $5,000 bikes 10 years ago. They were great bikes then and they're great bikes today. Do they have the latest switches and knobs on the rear shock? No. Are the shifters diamond-studded? No.

I think we have a perception problem with the hobby, being that you need to spend ~ $4,000 to get a proper ride. You don't. Even if you only want to buy new (which describes me), you don't need to break the bank to make it happen.

Now, that mini-rant aside, I think it just boils down to priorities like others have said. Ever since I got serious about riding, it's all I put my disposable income into. I don't waste money eating out (other than special occasions), I'm content with not getting a new car every three years or so, etc.  Basically I just clamped down on my spending so that I could channel $$$ into cycling when needed/desired.

And even after doing that, I didn't go out and blow CodeJockey Jr. college fund on tricked out rides. I have a 2013 Trek Madone Two Series that I bought near the end of the model year as an upgrade from a < $1,000 bike I was riding. Between the discount I got on the new bike coupled with the money from the sale of my other bike, I was about $500 out of pocket for what has turned out to be a fantastic bike. It's aluminum, it's Shimano 105, etc., but it's more than serviceable and I love it.

As for my mountain bike, I bought a 2014 Giant Anthem x3 for around $2,100. It's all I _need_. Sure, I could have gone for other rides that cost a thousand or two more (and I almost did), *but to what end*? I don't make a living on my bike; I just need something that functions and that I can take pride in. The pride part is important, because if you don't have pride in the bike, you're less apt to ride it.

So that's where I decided to set the bar: When I decided I wanted to go FS, I put together a list of all the bikes that met my minimum requirements (and those requirements were reasonable and sensible). Then I cut the ones that I just couldn't see myself on. For me, that put me on a $2,100 Anthem. For others, that might put them on a $5,000 whatever. Both are okay. Just figure out what your priorities are, identity what you _need_, and identify what you can see yourself riding.

For what it's worth (and I say this not to brag but to make a point), I make around $120,000/year. I have a very reasonable/modest mortgage, I drive a late model Honda Accord, and we own my wife's 2006 Nissan Quest minivan. Financially speaking, I could swing any bike I set my sights on. But what would be the point? I have a blast on my Anthem, I feel zero guilt for having purchased it, and I have cash leftover so that if my tastes were to change dramatically (from XC to DH, for instance), I could make the switch.

But I didn't overextend myself on my vehicles, my mortgage, or any of my bike purchases. I could live the way I do on half my salary; the trick is not worrying about those guys on the trail with $5,000 bikes that were hitched to 2014 MDX's in the parking lot


----------

